# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  التعاون بين المشرفين و الاعضاء

## الوردة الاردنية

التعاون بين  المشرفين  و الاعضاء 

عنوان صغير..يحتاج لصفحات عديده لتستوفى كل جوانب هذا العنوان..
و لكن..دعونا نقتطف أجزاء من كل صوب..

 

ما هو  التعاون  بين  المشرفين  و الاعضاء؟؟

التعاون بينهما..هو ان يؤدى كل منهم عمله دون التدخل فى عمل الاخر
و ان يساعد كل منهم الاخر فى أداء مهامه..
فالمشرف مطلوب منه ان يؤدى مهامه بمنتهى الامانه..و بشكل سلس..و 
هو ما سيساعد الاعضاء حتما فى التواجد الفعال و المثمر بمنتداهم 
و مطلوب منه ان يجعل كل الامور واضحه للجميع..و ان يكون 
التعامل من طرفه على اساس الاخوّه

و العضو..مطلوب منه ان يحرص على مصلحة المنتدى..
و أن يكون اميناً فى كتاباته و مشاركاته..
كما يجب ان  يعتبر العضو نفسه مسئولا عن المنتدى..و ذلك بأن يكون ملتزماً..و ان يعمل  على وأد اى مشكله..و محاولة توضيح ما قد يكون غامضا بالنسبه للمشرف..و  إبداء الرأى 
دائما بما يساعد المشرف على اداء مهامه
و لكن يجب ان يعلم العضو ان اهم شئ مطلوبألا يتدخل
فى الامور الاشرافيه ابدا
يساعد..يبلغ..يتشاور..يبدى الرأى..يسدى النصح..
كل هذا مطلوب لكن التدخل..فلا 


كيف يكون المشرف و العضو متعاونين؟؟

توجد اجابات كثيره و كبيره و مفصله لهذا السؤال..
و لكنى ارى اننا يمكن ان نلخصها فى كلمات قليله
التعاون بين  المشرفين  و الاعضاء..هو ان يحب كل منهم 
المنتدى,,و يحرص عليه 
فلو حدث هذا،،اعتقد ان العلاقه بين  المشرفين  و الاعضاء
ستكون مثالية لان حب كل طرف منهم للمنتدى..
و حرصه عليه..سيجعله يؤدى مهمته بمنتهى الاخلاص..
و يساعد الطرف الاخر على اداء مهمته 
ان لم يكن بدافع حب هذا الطرف..
فبدافع حب المنتدى 

من المسئول عن خلق هذا التعاون؟؟ 

بالطبع كلاهما مسئول..المشرف و العضو
و لكن المشرف..يقع على كاهله الجزء الاكبر من المسئوليه..
فبتقربه من العضو..و مصادقته..سيكسب حبه ووده..
و بمحاولة مشاركة الاعضاء فى النقاشات و الكتابات
..ستزداد مساحات التفاهم بينهما

..و بمنح الاعضاء فرصة الحوار و الكلام معه و مع بعضهم.. ستزداد مساحات الحب و الود بين الجميع.. و سيحس العضو انه 
مسئول هو الاخر عن المنتدى..
لذا سيحرص كل الحرص على عدم إثارة اى مشكله على 
وسيحرص على مساعدة المشرف فى أداء مهامه
و عندما يكون  المشرف صديقا للجميع..سيكسب الاحترام من الجميع..فإن كان عدم إثارة المشاكل  ليس بدافع داخلى من العضو..فستكون بدافع احترام المشرف..و خوفا من ((زعله))..بوصفه صديقاً له 

أما مسئولية العضو عن إيجاد ذلك التعاون..

فتكمن فى أن  يتعامل العضو مع المشرف..على أنه أخ..مثله مثل الجميع..كل ما يزيد..هو تلك  المهام الثقيله الملقاه على عاتقه..لا ان يتعامل العضو مع المشرف على انه  الحزب الحاكم..او انه الحاكم بأمره
فما يتخذه المشرف من قرارات..ليس بدافع التباهى بصلاحياته..او الاستمتاع بالتحكم فى الجميع.. 

لا..بل هى لتسيير امور المنتدى..لانه المسئول عنه..و عنا
فيجب على العضو ان يفهم تماما ماهية الاشراف..
لانه ان عرفها..سيدرك انه يجب عليه مساعدة المشرف و  التعاون  معه..
حتى لو رأيت -كعضو- ان المشرف لا يستحق التعاون..فلتتعاون معه من اجل مصلحة منتداك..الذى تحبه و تحرص عليه..
و بالتبعيه..سيجبره تعاونك معه على ان يحسن من تصرفاته التى جعلتك ترى انه لا يستحق..و ستجد -حتماً- تعاون المشرف معك..
هو المقابل حسن النيّه..شئ مهم يجب ان يتوافر لدى كل 
من المشرف و العضو..
 
فعندما يتعامل المشرف مع العضو بحسن نيه..سيلتمس للعضو
العذر فى اى شئ يحدث..مثل الاخطاء الصغيره 
أو عدم تنفيذ مهمّه موكله اليه..و ما الى ذلك 
و هو بالطبع ما سيرفع من مكانة المشرف لدى العضو..
و سيكسب المشرف احترام و تقدير العضو..

كذلك الامر..عندما يتعامل العضو مع المشرف بحسن نيه..فسيلتمس له العذر ايضا فيما لو أخطأ..فالمشرف بشر..و معرض بالطبع للخطأ..
و بدلا من مهاجمته و اتهامه بأنه ظالم..سيحاول بأسلوب 
راقى..و طريقه مناسبه لا تخلو من الاحترام..ان 
يساعد المشرف فى رؤية ذلك الخطأ و تداركه
فى الواقع..انا ارى ان حسن النيه فى التعامل بين المشرف 
و العضو..هو من اهم مقومات خلق
و إثراء  التعاون  بينهما
ضع نفسك مكانه 
 
مبدأ أراه قمّه فى الأهميه..فى التعامل بين المشرف و العضو..
فالمشرف..عندما  يضع نفسه مكان العضو فى كل موقف يريد التعامل معه..سيرى تماماً رد فعل  العضو..و سيحس ما سيحسه العضو..و بذلك..يستطيع التعامل بشكل صائب مع  الاعضاء..و سيجعله 
ذلك..اكثر تعاوناً مع الاعضاء..و ذلك 
طبعا دون الاخلال بأمانته فى التعامل مع الموقف 
كذلك الامر بالنسبه للعضو..فعندما يضع نفسه
مكان المشرف قبل ان يقول اى شئ..
سيرى ما يعانيه المشرف..و سيعرف جيدا كيف يتعامل معه
بما لا يظلمه او يجرحه..او يصعب من مهمته
و بالطبع..سيجعله ذلك يزداد تعاوناً و تسامحاً مع المشرف
و فى النهايه اقول 

انه يجب على كل من المشرف و العضو..ان يعلموا تمام 
العلم..ان كل واحد منهم..لاشئ بدون الاخر
فلا المشرف قادر على ممارسة مهامه بدون الاعضاء..
و لا الاعضاء قادرون على الاستمتاع بمنتداهم بدون المشرف
إذا علم كل منهم ذلك..و أيقنه..سنرى اجمل تعاون بينهما..
و الرابح الاكبر و الاول هو بالطبع...المنتدى

----------


## rand yanal

مممممممم ,, يسلموا على الموضوع ,, إنشالله كل عضو ومشرف بوحذه بعين الاعتبار  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع قيّم "الوردة الجريحة" وبالطبع ما بينجح المنتدى ابداً ولا بتطور بدون ما يكون فيه تعاون بين الأعضاء والمشرفين ، ومتل ما تفضلي الجانب الأكبر يقع على كاهل المشرف ، يعني المشرف إما بحبب الأعضاء بالمنتدى بوعيه وحسن اخلاقه يا بكون سبب بمغادرة الأعضاء منه ..
بتمنى لجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين وللمنتدى التقدم دوماً ..
يعطيكِ الف عافية 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد التعاون لازم يكون موجود والا مارح يكون هناك منتدى من الاساس 
ياريت الكل يعتبر بهالموضوع 


شكرا لالك

----------


## shams spring

*مشاركة مميزة ... الوردة الجريحة ... ونصائح في غاية الاهمية*  :Icon30: *
وهذا بالفعل ما يجب علينا القيام بع كمشرفين وأعضاء تجاه منتدانا الحبيب*  :Icon26: *
لان غايتنا هي واحدة ... الا وهي الارتقاء في المنتدى الى المستوى المطلوب 

باعتقادي نحن في منتدى الحصن والحمد لله ...التعاون في ما بيننا موجود وبنسبة عالية جدا *  :SnipeR (9): *
فعلاقة المشرفين والاعضاء هي علاقة يسودها الاحترام المتبادل والمحبة قائمة بين الجميع والحمدلله*  :Eh S(21): *
وارجو ان يدوم ذلك .... اشكرك ... على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا جدا ... والذي يبين مدى خوفك على مصلتة المنتدى ... ومحبتك العميقة له ... *  :SnipeR (27): *

لــك ِِ ودي وخالص احترامي ^_^*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*طرح مميز كالعاده ورده,,

علينا ان نتعاون جميعاً لجعل المنتدى افضل وهالشي بده همه من الاعضاء والمشرفين,,

اشكركِ*

----------

